# My Almost Boy



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Although you were not mine for long, you made a lasting impression on me. I wish i had more photo's of you, especially those that were clear, but this is the best i have.
RIP little man. if only we'd met at a different time under different circumstances.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww what happened?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I was technically 'given' him, but because i didn't 100% trust the people, i handed over $50 and got a receipt. that way there was no question of ownership. i went out a couple of days later to start working on him (he had to stay where he was until i had done some handling with him as he was very nervous and scared of people) and found that they had sent him, along with 2 other horses to the knackery. i rang the knackery but was too late. apparently he was upsetting the other horses and destroying fences. its in the hands of the solicitor now so cant say too much, but thats what happened.

bdna


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg :shock: thats horrible!


----------

